# Alchimistenstein



## Devilhimself (9. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe beschlossen, mir den Alchimistenstein zu craften.
Habe aber noch eine Frage dazu.
Der Stein erhöht ja die wirkung von Mana- und Heiltränken.
Fallen darunter auch Tränke des traumlosen Schlafes?

Mfg


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Text in der Itembeschreibung ist eindeutig und kann man eigentlich nicht falsch verstehen.
Auch wenn ein Trank des traumlosen Schlafes den gleichen Effekt auslöst, ist es trotzdem kein Mana- oder Heiltrank.


----------



## moiki (9. Oktober 2007)

stimmt zwar...
aber lass uns doch auch mal träumen^^


----------



## alphaking (10. Oktober 2007)

gibt es ein rezept für den sein oder kann jeder alchi dne herstellen?


----------



## Tahngarth (10. Oktober 2007)

fürs rezept musste respektvoll mit shatar sein.


----------



## Baumschmuser (4. November 2007)

Mal ne Frage: Braucht man, wenn man den Alchimistenstein hat einen neuen Stein der Weisen um zu transen?


----------



## Tahngarth (4. November 2007)

nein der alchi stein übernimmt den effekt


----------



## Azteroth (15. November 2007)

Mahlzeit...

was ist eigentlich mit dem neuen "Trank des verrückten Alchimisten"... bekommt der auch den 40% Bonus?


----------



## Kirs (20. November 2007)

Azteroth schrieb:


> Mahlzeit...
> 
> was ist eigentlich mit dem neuen "Trank des verrückten Alchimisten"... bekommt der auch den 40% Bonus?




Ja bekommt man.


----------



## Golfyarmani (26. Juni 2008)

Ist der Stein Seelengebunden nach der Herstellung?
Wenn ja= Ruffarmen für mikch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (26. Juni 2008)

Golfyarmani schrieb:


> Ist der Stein Seelengebunden nach der Herstellung?
> Wenn ja= Ruffarmen für mikch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



guck doch was da steht...

"Wird beim Aufheben gebunden" ist ja noch sinnloser als die te frage (-.-)


----------



## snooze.G5 (10. Juli 2008)

Ist es Möglich mehrere zu Besitzen?

Ich habe bereits den des Wächters und hätte zusätzlich noch gerne den des Heilers


----------



## Nightline (10. Juli 2008)

nein, steht auch oben^^ unter dem wird beim aufheben gebunden, da steht einzigartig


----------



## Churchak (11. Juli 2008)

ja kannst mehrere besitzen!
Du kannst aber halt nur einen immer anlegen (hab für chur  denn mit heilen und den mit angriffskraft gebaut,falls ich mal böcke auf verstärken hab)


----------



## Orrosh (11. Juli 2008)

Azteroth schrieb:


> Mahlzeit...
> 
> was ist eigentlich mit dem neuen "Trank des verrückten Alchimisten"... bekommt der auch den 40% Bonus?






			
				Kirs schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, bekommt man



hmm? Kann ja irgendwie nicht sein, wenn man sich den Tooltip anschaut. Wenn der TdvA die 40% dann trotzdem bekommt, bekommt sie auch der TdtS, nach dem der TE gefragt hat


----------

